# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  СВИДЕТЕЛЕЙ НЕ УБИРАЮТ -  игровой момент на свадьбе

## Львовна

*СВИДЕТЕЛЕЙ НЕ УБИРАЮТ* -  игровой момент на свадьбе 

_от дуэта Д.Евочки_

_…Они (свидетели) скажут вам большое человеческое спасибо.  За заботу, тепло, участие, понимание, терпение и так далее. Ведь  молодожены хотели от них получить «шейкер», «зенкер» и  «колёсико».… И это еще не весь список их желаний! А вы этих новобрачных отговорили! А ещё предложили ( такая няшка… спасает всегда) подарить им такую штучку, которая  взорвет зал и сделает многострадальных свидетелей SUPER-STARами среди друзей на долгие годы.
_
[img]http://*********ru/8760834.jpg[/img]

КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ:весь зал

РЕКВИЗИТ: отсутствует


ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.


ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 10-15 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1200

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

дюймовка (25.02.2016), Окрыленная (25.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (25.02.2016), Ураган (25.02.2016)

----------

